# Reading non-Amazon purchased Kindle books on iPhone



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I searched but wasn't able to find a topic that exactly addressed what I'm looking for.

I get a good amount of non-fiction books and manuals for my work - not from Amazon - that I read on my kindle, as well as a few works of fiction. I'd like to be able to read them on my iPhone via the Kindle App. Is there any way to accomplish this with books that are NOT purchased from the Amazon store? Thanks!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Well of course and because of those nazis at Apple it has to happen in iTunes.  Plug your iPhone into your computer, when it appears in iTunes, go to the Apps tab.  Scroll down to File Sharing and then select the Kindle app, then you will see an add button, browse to your ebook files and select.  Sync and you are done.


----------



## AprilTara (Dec 30, 2011)

Connect your iPhone to your computer and open iTunes. Select your phone under Devices' in iTunes. Go to the Apps tab. Scroll down past the 'Sync Apps' section and you should see a box that says 'File Sharing' and the Kindle app should show up in the list on the left. Select the Kindle app and then under the box on the right, click 'Add'. A box should open, allowing you to select the books from wherever they are stored on your computer. Once you've added the selected books, sync your phone and the next time you open your Kindle app, the books should be there. I don't use this method anymore, I just use Calibre to send books to my iPod Touch then open them in iBooks, but if I remember correctly, the books won't be synced between your Kindle app and your Kindle, so you may not be able to have your bookmarks, notes, etc. saved across all devices.

I hope this helps. I have an iPod Touch instead of an iPhone so I'm just assuming it'll work the same on different devices.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just email the ebook file to myself and then open the attachment on my iPhone or iPad.  If the book is in a Kindle format, it goes to the Kindle app automatically when opened.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Well of course and because of those nazis at Apple it has to happen in iTunes.


Well, as kindlegrl81 says, that's not really true. You can email it to yourself and then choose which app it gets imported into. It may be that if there is only one app that file type is associated with, then it gets imported to that app automatically. I generally read ePubs on the IOS devices.

Mike


----------



## jcpilley (Jan 18, 2012)

You can also use Dropbox. If you install the Dropbox app on your iPhone and upload the file into your Dropbox, you can access it on the iPhone.

When you open it there, it will say the file is unreadable, but at the top right of the app there's an option to open it in other programs, which usually includes iBooks or Kindle (depending on the file format).


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

So there are at least 3 ways of doing it. Some people just love to be drama llamas. Nazis, indeed.


----------

